# 2002 yamaha big bear 400 4wd for sale or trade



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

2002 yamaha big bear 400. Push button 4wd. aftermarket clutch and exhaust. aftermarket mud tires, also comes with original set. no mechanical issues at all. in one picture, you can see green under the blue. owner before me wrapped it in blue and thats where the pressure washer tore some off. not a paint issue. anymore questions just ask. 

is for sale but really looking to trade for an older but running fiberglass fishing/family boat. not looking for aluminums or flat bottoms. would also consider trades for guns. call or text jose 2512889002


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Do you still have this? How much are you asking for it?


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

yep still got it. and i guess a price would help haha. i have it listed on KSL for 2200. but I'm open to offers and prefer trades


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

sold


----------

